# Phase Linear 12, IDQ V3 12, MTX Shallow



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

These are mine, shameless plug.

IDQ - Image Dynamics 12" IDQ V3 D4 | eBay

MTX - New MTX FPR10 10" 4 Ohm Shallow Mount Subwoofer | eBay

Phase Linear Aliante - Phase Linear 12" Aliante SI with Box Manual Dynaudio Scan Speak Morel JL | eBay


----------



## Flinchy (Feb 29, 2012)

wouldn't be willing to post INTL? i've had bigger packages come before


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

Flinchy said:


> wouldn't be willing to post INTL? i've had bigger packages come before


If you won the auction and paid the shipping difference in advance, I'd consider it. 'Mate


----------

